# Other Programming > AJAX >  How to avoid the error ' No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header' on an Ajax call

## shruz

My code below is : 

Code:

function getTicket() {

	try {

	alert("Get Ticket")

	var tableauInfo = {
            username: "xxxxxxxx",
            site_root:"POC1",
           client_ip:"xx.xxx.xxx.xx"
        }

       //$('#getTicket').html('sending..');
	var dashboardResourceURL = "https://analytics.xxxxxxx/trusted/##TOKEN##/t/POC1/views/ExampleVis/Dashboard1?:iid=1"
	var resourceURL = "https://analytics.xxxxxxxxxxx/trusted"
	 $.ajax({
		 	method: 'POST',   
		 	url: resourceURL,
            data: JSON.stringify(tableauInfo),
            dataType: 'html',
            contentType:'application/x-www-form-urlencoded; charset=UTF-8',
            crossDomain: true,
	 })
            .success(function (result) {
            	alert(Json.stringify(data));
            	dashboardResourceURL.replace("##TOKEN##",result);
            	alert(dashboardResourceURL);
            	$('#tokenurl').show();
            	$('#tokenurl').src= dashboardResourceURL;
                $('#getTicket').html(data.msg);
            })
            .fail(function(data){
            	console.log('failed!! ', data);

                $('#getTicket').html("Error retrieving ticket from Tableau server");

            });
	}

            catch(err){
              console.log('an unforseen error occurred; it is ', err);
            }


       }

I'm performing a client side request to hit the server and get a token and get the response object of token and repost the dynamic token to server to get the image on the browser

I'm getting an error:
No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource. Origin 'http://localhost:8080' is therefore not allowed access.

Please suggest how to get rid of this error.
Thanks in advance

----------

